# Heidi - Seven year old in Columbus, Ohio



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Tucker's trainer knows a lady who rescued a seven year old Golden Retriever named Heidi last September. Kaye (Tuck's trainer) said that the lady helped Heidi out of a bad situation, has spent a lot of money getting 
her well, and is now looking for a good home. She is spayed and microchipped. She is housebroken and has been great around other dogs, cats, babies, kids, and adults. She is unable to keep Heidi because her sister is highly allergic to her. Please let me know as soon as possible if you can help this beautiful girl out!  

- Blair


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh gosh that face breaks my heart!! I don't think my mom would let us get another dog, let alone a 7 year old. She gets all upset because they just don't live long enough, and if we get attached to a 7 year old it will just be devastating to us to only have her for a few years. I'll mention it to her though! How is she with other dogs? and kids?


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

SORRY disregard the good with kids and dogs comment. haha I had to read what you wrote over again...


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh my...what a sweet face. I wish I could have another one...I will ask around (here in mid-Michigan). She looks so sweet and deserves a good forever home.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I would take her in a heartbeat, but I just absolutely cannot take in another dog. She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG I would love to have this girl, that face just melts my heart, but unfortunatly at this time I cannot have another dog, I hope she finds a good home.

Jim


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Heidi is adorable. My just-adopted Tia is also 7 years old, and with good care, I'm hoping that both she and Heidi have many more good years left.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, Heidi looks so much like my Spice, she is adorable. Have to talk to my manager and see if she would let me have another one:no:


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> OMG, Heidi looks so much like my Spice, she is adorable. Have to talk to my manager and see if she would let me have another one:no:


Haha, let me know what you find out.  She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Oh gosh that face breaks my heart!! I don't think my mom would let us get another dog, let alone a 7 year old. She gets all upset because they just don't live long enough, and if we get attached to a 7 year old it will just be devastating to us to only have her for a few years. I'll mention it to her though! How is she with other dogs? and kids?


It is definitely harder to take in an older dog, I agree with you on that. Let me know what your mom says.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> It is definitely harder to take in an older dog, I agree with you on that. Let me know what your mom says.


I disagree. I only adopt older dogs, and have never had a problem with any of them. They fit into the household just fine and have had no behavioral problems. I figure that whatever years we have together, and I hope it will be a lot, is a blessing for all of us.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes GR's live to be a ripe old age. Imagine if she makes it to 14! That would be 7 wonderful years with her.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I agree, 7 yrs is YOUNG for a Golden, she could live to even be 19 yrs old.
The oldest Golden was 19 1/2 yrs old.
*At 19 1/2, Max is our oldest golden retriever we have on record: *
*(Written By: johnwa on Thursday January 13, 2005 2:34 pm)-Last Edit:Saturday September 29, 2007 11:36 am*
(See all articles by this author) Filed under categoryictures: Golden Retriever Personal

Max just had his 19th B-day on Dec 7, 2004. He was born in Oxford England) and from day one was pretty laid back, though of course that's all relative to what young Goldens are like. He loves to eat...lives to eat? His diet consists of table scraps and kibble, and biscuits that the patrons at the cafe next door buy for him. He still has all his teeth, but can only hear the sound of the food dish it seems....selective hearing. He is the greeter at our business, WildWays Adventure Sports in Christina Lake, BC and is known to many of the customers who return each year and look around for him, especially the children. Everyone remarks "Is he still going? I can't believe it!". And frankly, we can't either. This winter will probably be his last, as his hips are starting to go, but that's really only happened over the last year.


The Cafe next door, Jimmy Beans, had a 19th B-day party for him, invited people with all his doggy friends and made a chicken & cheese cake for them, with pepperoni candles. They "bobbed for sausages" in a tub of water, but Max has never been a big water dog (Yes I know....he's supposed to love water) so he decided it was best to just drink all the water until he could get to the sausages w/o getting his face wet. Needless to say he is a bit of a celebrity in our small community. If you're coming through the Kootenays in southern British Columbia stop by and we'll chew the bone! 

Bob & Lucinda 

*Update: Max passed away in June of 2005. He was 19 1/2 years old.*





Have your mom read that...

They are only as young as we let them be. If healthy they live a long time.
I have a 13 yr old, a 12 yr old, a 10 yr old and a 9 yr old. All very healthy and vibrant!

Please re-think older dogs, they need homes and love too....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*blairelli*

Blairelli:

Has your friend tried all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in OHIO.

Heidi is adorable!! I, too, think Senior Dogs are WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I disagree. I only adopt older dogs, and have never had a problem with any of them. They fit into the household just fine and have had no behavioral problems. I figure that whatever years we have together, and I hope it will be a lot, is a blessing for all of us.


I'm sorry, I should have explained what I meant more. It's harder because you most likely have a shorter time with them. I didn't mean behaviorally or anything like that.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Blairelli:
> 
> Has your friend tried all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in OHIO.
> 
> Heidi is adorable!! I, too, think Senior Dogs are WONDERFUL!!


They've tried the rescues, but everyone is so full right now. Plus it would be considered an owner surrender, and they say that they take those last in order to help out dogs that are in dire need first, which I definitely understand.

I hope everyone understands that I didn't mean I wouldn't take an older dog. I absolutely love old Goldens. I was just agreeing with a poster that it might be harder to take in an older dog knowing that you most likely have less time with them. I would take Heidi in a second, but because I live in town, there is a three dog limit and I KNOW my neighbor would call because she doesn't like dogs at all. I definitely didn't mean to come across as discouraging anyone from adopting older dogs. Definitely not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair:

I totally understand. You were saying nothing against older dogs.
One of our neighbors-a REAL Pain-would report us too, if we got a third dog.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

She's a very pretty girl. Hope the search for a home is short.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Blair, our manager told me flat out "No"...sniff. 
I know she wouldn't of cared a few weeks back, right now she is dealing with a couple of kids getting Pit bull's, 3 so far and she is trying to get them out. She is really a Animal Loving Nut, I think these kids have her very upset.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blairelli*

Blairelli:

Post Heidi over on Chat Goldens, too!!!
Maybe someone from Ohio on that forum can give Heidi a home!

http://www.chatevo.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=708


----------



## Pyxi (Sep 1, 2008)

Lets all affirm a FABULOUS home for this GR. Not all people want a pup. My boy was 2 when he came to live with me. What a pleasure.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

An update on Heidi...

She's at my house.  

My friend Jason absolutely fell in love with her, but he is on vacation this week, so Ms. Heidi is camping out at my house until he gets back Thursday night. She is absolutely precious. She is a whopping 120 pounds, so I've started switching her food slowly and walking her a little bit more each day. Her weight definitely limits her and makes her seem much older than she really is. I think once she gets some weight off of her, she'll feel infinitely better. My sister said, based on how tall she is (she's built like Luke - big block head, very tall, long legs, etc.), her ideal weight will most likely be 75-85 pounds. She was on rather fatty food before, getting a lot of treats, and not getting walked, so I am hoping with the changes in her diet and exercise that the weight will come off relatively easily. She is just the sweetest thing ever. Last night I picked her up and put her on the bed and we cuddled for about two hours. I told Jason that if things don't work out at his house, she is to return to my house...where she can stay. I am head over heels for this girl, but hoping things work out with Jason. I will post pictures at some point this week.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am SO very glad to hear this. I kept bothering my mom about it and every time her answer was "no". And it wasn't that she was trying to be mean, it really hurt her to have to say no to a dog in need, but we go on vacations at least 3 times a year and it is so hard to find someone who will stay with the dogs (Bailey and my sister's Boxer Rudy, too). Funny story-I told my mom that when I move out I'm going to help dogs like these who need a home and my dad said "who's going to watch them when you go away?" and my mom said "I WILL!" haha so she wants to help out, it's just not a good time right now for them.
I'm glad everything worked out for Heidi!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing Heidi. What a wonderful thing to do for this sweet girl. Please keep us updated as to how her diet is going and whether she stays with you permanently.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.  She is definitely a sweetheart. I will keep everyone updated on her progress and how things are going, whether she stays at my house or at Jason's.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh I'm so glad to hear she found a new home!!! Thank you so much! Bless your friend too! Please keep us updated on how she is doing. I just love her sweet face.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Heidi is adorable. My just-adopted Tia is also 7 years old, and with good care, I'm hoping that both she and Heidi have many more good years left.


 
 I adopted Gems when she was 11 yrs old. She went to the Bridge at 16.5, those were some great years we had together, and I don't regret any of it for a second!!! 

Heidi sounds like a gem, and I would highly recommend adopting Old Gold  Seniors Rock!!!

Wish I had room for more too 

Glad to hear everything is working out for Heidi 

Blair you Rock!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay guys, I need some help here...

I have fallen absolutely head over heels for Heidi. I've never really done a foster before that was for more than a night or two. Last night she cuddled up next to me and gave me kisses to wake me up this morning. And Luke, the one who really doesn't care for or about other dogs at all (he can take them or leave them), was curled up on her other side...like we were making a Heidi sandwich! At this point, to be honest, I can't imagine sending her to another home. Here's where your help comes in...

I have already spoken with my friend Jason and he wants to take Heidi to her house. He is so looking forward to this...but has never even met her. Is it horribly selfish of me to want to keep her and maybe try to help him find another rescued Golden? Or do I just hand her over to him? The idea of that seriously makes me want to cry...and I am not a crying person. I feel broken hearted every time I even think about Heidi leaving. Isn't that crazy?  

So I need opinions...what do you guys think? Any advice would be welcomed and greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I had some good words of advice to give you hear. I can understand where you are coming from. I can also imagine if your friend Jason has also wanted a Golden, he too is excited to get home and give her a good home as well. This is great that she will have a great home no matter what happens. Hopefully you two can work out something. It is a shame there is not another Golden in need of a good home out your way that you both could have what you want.

Keep us posted on how this all turns out.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Rob. To be honest, Jason had never thought about getting a Golden until Heidi came along. I was telling him about her and he said, "I might be interested in taking her." I know I'm being selfish in wanting to keep her, but I feel absolutely sick to my stomach every time I think about him taking her. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you conveyed your true feelings about Heidi to Jason? Maybe if he understands how you truely feels he may pass on her. Since he has not met her yet it will be easier for him to let you have her before he does meet her and also gets attached. So I guess if I were you I would really let him know how much she means to you now. Maybe you can then help him out to find another one.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, yes and no. I was e-mailing my cousin Rene' about this and here's what I said to her (it will be easier than trying to reword and retype everything):

I don’t know how Jason will be as a pet owner. He has a cat, but doesn’t seem to put much effort into Chase, from what I’ve seen. I mean, yes, he feeds him, cleans the litter box, plays with him, etc. However...it’s very limited, and always on Jason’s terms...and you can’t be like that with a Golden! Last night he said something on the phone that really bothered me. I was talking about how Heidi and I have fallen in love and he said, “It has nothing to do with you.” I was like, “Excuse me?!” And he said, “It wouldn’t matter who you were, she’d love anybody like that.” Then I did something I’ve never done before in my life...I hung up on him. I consider that to be pretty much the rudest thing ever, don’t think horribly of me, but I couldn’t help myself. He tried calling me back for like half an hour, but I never answered. I was so, pardon the language, pissed off that he said that - and he wasn't kidding! Since she came to my house on Saturday, she is like a completely different dog. When I get home from work, her whole body wiggles when she sees me! The lady that she came from said that Heidi pretty much just lays around all of the time and doesn’t get excited about too much. Yesterday she sat down and put both of her paws up on my legs to say hi when I got home from work, something she hadn’t done before. Maybe I’m just kidding myself, but I consider that a major improvement. 

Plus another issue is that she’s a special needs dog. She needs to lose 40-50 pounds. Do I think that he’s going to be very adamant about measuring out her food and taking her on a walk every night adding a little bit more each time? Is he going to hand feed her because she’s nervous about putting her face in a bowl (her original owners admitted to force breeding her by tying her up and muzzling her and putting her with an aggressive male)? Is he going to give her Benadryl every morning and every night because she has seasonal allergies? Is he going to give her high quality food even though it’s more expensive? I don’t know. He made some comment about how it was crazy to hand feed a dog and how he would get her out of that really fast. My thinking is, heck, she’s had a rough life. If she feels more comfortable when you hand feed her, why not take that extra ten minutes to sit down and have some quiet time with her? I don’t see the point in pushing her beyond something she’s comfortable with. At this point, her life should be as easy as possible, in my opinion.

We’ve fostered other dogs before, but I’ve never felt this strong connection with any of them.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am sitting here crying reading your last post. That sweet little girl was raped! I can't fathom that one creature can do this to another... it really tears my heart out to read stories like this. 

The moment I first saw her beautiful face here on the screen I felt that she was a truely wonderful spirit who deserved the best. It's hard to explain properly, but sometimes you just feel a connection. So when you say that you have connected to this girl and cannot imagine parting with her, I can really understand.

I would say that you know your friend Jason best. If your gut reaction is that she will not receive a proper home if she goes to his home, then listen to it. Honestly... I've been there and have regrets for very similar things in my life. Things I wish I could undo, but never can. If you feel this strongly about Heidi... then talk to Jason and explain to him that she will be staying with you and the two of you have connected in ways you didn't forsee.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I definitely think I'm going to talk to him and tell him that I think she is going to have to stay with me. Do I think he would be an overall good owner? Yes. Do I think that he would go the extra mile? I just don't know. I know some people might disagree with my decision because he's looking forward to getting Heidi...but I just can't bear to part with her. I've been sitting at my desk all morning with tears in my eyes thinking about this...and he's not even coming to get her until Friday!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Good luck Blair! Talk to him sooner rather than later... always better to just deal with things and not stew over them. Hopefully since he's never met her he will be o'kay with your decision. I'd also make him aware of all the goldens in Ohio rescues that need homes. Hopefully he will be connected with one who he would be willing to go that extra mile for!!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

After what you typed to your friend I DEFINITELY think that you should keep her. Raising cats is completely different (and easier) than raising a dog (especially one who needs extra care and attention and LOVE). Cats don't need much from humans, but dogs (especially Goldens!) really do. Like you said, he works on his terms, and you can't do that when owning a dog.
I think you need to tell him the truth. You have a bond with Heidi and she NEEDS you! I don't think you'll ever forgive yourself for giving her to him, so yes, think about yourself (it's okay to do this every once in a while) and Heidi right now and tell him you're doing what's best for her


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, girls!  I really appreciate the words of encouragement. I have been very worried that I'm being selfish in wanting to keep her, but I honestly think that Heidi would have a better home with me than with Jason, considering her special needs. 

It's just that she looked so...broken, I guess would be the correct term. That she just had a broken spirit. And now she's starting to trust and allow herself to love. I don't want to build up a trust with her and then give her away to someone else, because I think that would only further her trust issues, you know?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I would definitely tell Jason that... exactly what she's been thru, and that because of her past she needs a very gentle hand to help her to trust again. Well that and that you have fallen completely in love with her and cannot bare to part with her.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

In all honesty, I think he would provide a great home for a Golden, but I just don't know about one with special needs, you know? I'm going to talk to him tonight and see what he says. 

I just don't think I'm cut out for this fostering thing.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Heidi belongs with you, Blair. That is coming through loud and clear in your posts. You have demonstrated the love, patience and commitment to help her with her issues. I'm not seeing that in what you have written about Jason. I think he should stick with cats, frankly. He's never even met Heidi, and I question his commitment to doing everything that Heidi needs. And I can't believe her previous 'family' assisted in her rape! That is just unconscionable.

Please go with your heart and make this sweet girl a permanent part of your family.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I know, I am disgusted about her previous family. I guess when Claire, the woman who had Heidi before me, got her, she had no hair under her chin, it was just completely scarred and had fresh wounds. The owners at that time said it was normal from breeding, but Claire pressed them on the issue, and they admitted the forced breedings. I can't imagine doing something like that. Just thinking about it makes my heart break. 

Thank you for your support, Jackson'sMom. Also to everybody else. I really appreciate it and it means a lot to me. I feel like Heidi was meant to find my home. 

Last night, in one breath my Dad said, “Are you sure you don’t want to keep her? I just love her.” Then, in the next breath, he said, “Well, that’s a sure way to assure that you’re going to be single forever. No guy is going to want to be with a girl who has four big dogs in the house.” However, I think, and maybe I’m wrong here, but...if it was the right guy, he wouldn’t mind. Not only would he not mind, he would understand, and he would love them, too. He would understand that here are the sweetest bunch of dogs...and they all had rough starts in life. None of them were bought as puppies and brought into a loving home where they were cuddled and kissed every night. They all went through rough situations and then they came to my house. I have worked hard, very hard, with each and every one of them and absolutely nothing is more rewarding or makes me feel better than having Luke coming to cuddle with me (he was terrified of people when I first got him because his previous owners were...not so nice, to put it politely), seeing Maggie sit and raise her hand to shake when she meets new people (she was confined to a cage all of the time at her previous home – they were backyard breeders and she never had much people interaction), or bringing Tucker home from class and he goes right from the car and pulls me to the gate to the backyard. He knows where his home is. I was his fourth home by the time he was six months old and he knows, without a doubt, who his mommy is (In obedience class on Monday, the trainer had all of the parents line up and she held the dogs. When she would say, find your mommy or daddy, none of the other dogs did it. When she said it to Tuck, he ran straight to me and sat down at my feet.) and where his home is. Where he belongs. The right guy will understand all of that, right? Or am I digging a hole for myself by having all of these dogs?  Not that I mind, if that's the case, but I was just curious of your opinions on this matter.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You are right you are not cut out for fostering. But, that's not a bad thing. In this case you fell in love. Nothing wong with that. I think Jason will understand!!! Do what's in your heart and you will never have to look back


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

As a guy speaking here, I do think the right guy would understand, I know I would. 

Jim


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Last night, in one breath my Dad said, “Are you sure you don’t want to keep her? I just love her.” Then, in the next breath, he said, “Well, that’s a sure way to assure that you’re going to be single forever. No guy is going to want to be with a girl who has four big dogs in the house.” However, I think, and maybe I’m wrong here, but...if it was the right guy, he wouldn’t mind. Not only would he not mind, he would understand, and he would love them, too.


You are extremely right and how mean of your Dad to say something like that 
There are MANY guys out there who like dogs just as much as all of us do! You'll find him soon enough


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Blair.. I so agree with Jackson's Mom. She is meant to be with you... the connection and love is there and she certainly does not deserve to uprooted and taken away from the only security she's ever known. If Jason deserves a golden at all, he will understand this and, if not, you'll need to consider what type of friend is this??? As far as relationships, any guy worth considering for the long term will understand your heart and know how much a part of it your puppers are, and would not consider anything less than loving them just as you do. Give her a sweet hug and some lovin from her new Dallas pals. And bless you for sharing your heart, your home and your life with such special ones.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Last night, in one breath my Dad said, “Are you sure you don’t want to keep her? I just love her.” Then, in the next breath, he said, “Well, that’s a sure way to assure that you’re going to be single forever. No guy is going to want to be with a girl who has four big dogs in the house.” However, I think, and maybe I’m wrong here, but...if it was the right guy, he wouldn’t mind.


I would not worry about what your father mentioned. Hey at least you are not the single lady that is hoarding hundreds of cats....... 
There are many women out there that have dogs, cats, and children and they all find men to date and marry. Just let the guys know that your dogs and a package deal when it comes to dating you. I am sure having the dogs will not hinder or prevent a guy from wanting to date you.

Good luck with getting Heidi.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  You are reaffirming my thoughts. If it is the right guy, it won't matter. Plus, let's be honest, if it's going to matter to someone, three will bother them just as much as four.  

I'll try to take pictures tonight of the four together and post them on here tomorrow.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not sure if I missed it in another post or there was an update yet but I was curious what has happened. Did your friend come home and let you have Heidi?


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am really hoping you got to convince your friend...Heidi loves you and she can't ask for a better owner than you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just saw this post and wondering how things have gone? Regarding the comment by your dad, even though I waited until late in life to get married (I was 43), I had 5 dogs. We had gone down to 4 at one point but are back up to 6, even after I promised DH I would try to reduce as I wanted to get back into fostering. #5 (Summer) was given to us by a family who had purchased her just to breed to their male golden (who was given away by them shortly after) and #6 was our failed foster (just a couple of months back) and DH agreed that Buddy didn't need any more trauma in his life and that he picked us as his family. I hope Heide found her forever home with you. T.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

have I missed the update


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She has not been online here since Sept. 19, the Friday she was suppose to work something out with her friend and maybe keep Heidi......... I hope everything is ok....


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Blair, 
Is there any update on Heidi? Did your freind take Heidi, or did you get to keep her?

Jim


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everybody! I'm really sorry I hadn't posted an update sooner. I was out on vacation all last week. Heidibug is at my home...forever.  She is definitely a permanent fixture at my house. She is an absolute cuddlebug and makes our little family complete and perfect.  We had our pictures taken right before I went on vacation and I'm going to pick them up tonight. I will try to scan one and post it on here tomorrow. She is already down a few pounds and feeling like walking more and more every day!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

glad to here she has found her forever home


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Blair, I am so happy for you, I could tell that you really wanted her. Cragrat's Heidi on your new forever home!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Welcome home Heidi--make sure mom keeps spoiling you!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys!  She is an absolute sweetheart. She stayed with my friends John and Lore while I was on vacation. I didn't want to put her in a kennel so soon after getting her. She had a great time, but Lore said she perked up more when she saw me yesterday than she had the entire time I was gone. I think it was definitely meant to be for her to find a home with me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair:

So Happy that you and Heidi are together!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to hear it all worked out and you now have given Heidi a new loving home.


----------

